# My Tease To Tomorrow!



## leah elisheva (Jan 2, 2015)

Happy 2015 dearest winos!

Alas, I will get to make my reverse sear smoked bone-in ribeye meal tomorrow! (This got canceled on New Year's Eve). And so come back, and share your tastes and toasts as well!

Happy new year!

- Your Friendly Neighborhood Wine Goddess :grilling_smilie::devil::yahoo:


----------



## themule69 (Jan 2, 2015)

It should be good! CHEERS and happy New Year!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 2, 2015)

Thank you David! I am excited!!!
Happy 2015!
Cheers! - Leah


----------



## disco (Jan 2, 2015)

I have a glass of wine and I await in anticipation.

Disco


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 2, 2015)

Lookin forward to your Q view Leah !  I love a good ribeye, one of my weaknesses !


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 3, 2015)

Good Morning Gorgeous Wine Gulpers!
It's 4:23 a.m, it's going to be a snow day here, and the Bacchanalian activity shall begin in just some hours. 
More then![emoji]127863[/emoji][emoji]127860[/emoji]
Cheers and happy Saturday!!! Make it amazing!!! - Leah


----------



## daveomak (Jan 3, 2015)

:popcorn   .....  I'm in..   _*GOOD MORNING !!!!!*_


----------



## welshrarebit (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm in as well...

Aloha kakahiaka.... That's good morning in Hawaiian.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 3, 2015)

image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


----------



## disco (Jan 3, 2015)

Looks delicious!

Disco


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 3, 2015)

1. And so, I took a Trader Joe's bone-in rib roast (grass fed New Zealand meat) and cut it apart.

2. I pureed into the food processor some Cyprus sea salt, (1 cup) and fresh thyme, rosemary, and sage.

3. I added into that dehydrated garlic flakes, red pepper flakes, and fennel seeds.

4. I ribbed the steaks with this salt-herb rub, and MEANT to add olive oil and make a "slush" and entirely forgot. Next time!

5. I REVERSE SEARED, as I smoked for 5 minutes at 280 with hickory chips on my beloved POS Brinkmann gas smoker that has been my sole smoker for anything on this forum that I have posted so far. How grateful am I.

6. Then I made pest with flat leaf parsley, basil, elephant garlic and some truffle flavored Marcona almonds from Trader Joe's (food processor) and it was the best pesto I have ever made!

7. I then seared the steaks 8 minutes - mostly on the fat sides, or only really. Hot grill, natural Cowboy charcoal.

8. And smoked the papaya mopped in grapseed oil, and for 15 minutes on 280.

9. Crirmini mushrooms in grapeseed oil, were grilled on the grill's edges for 25 minutes.

I chopped the smoky papaya (love!) into the pesto.

10. Meat rested 21 minutes.

I loved this! I did!

Hall Cabernet - 1 bottle for me - was the pairing.

WON-DER-FUL!

Thanks for sharing!!!!!!

Happy 2015!

Cheers! Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 3, 2015)

Thank you Disco! This was a treat! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 3, 2015)

A bit overcooked for me, but I was hell bent on getting the epic fat on these cooked, as I wanted to eat every bit, and did, and so I allowed, this one time, for the meat to be somewhat overcooked.

Normall, I need it COLD in the middle and yet that is with game, and no fat. A tricky battle to cook fat and still have cold in the middle. Any advice?

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## daveomak (Jan 3, 2015)

At first glimpse, going through the pic file, I thought, "We aren't going to get to see this meat sliced open..."......  Then.....   Thank GAWD....  she didn't over cook it...   I'm happy now....     cheers...    

How stupid of me to even_ THINK _it was overcooked...   that chow gets more attention than a 4 year old at a Steuben Glass showing....


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 3, 2015)

Mr. Omak, thank you so much!

I am honored for your input, as you and I both agree on cold in the middle meat and yet usually I am eating lean GAME meat and thus do have it blood red or Burgundy colored.

In order to cook this fat, (as I ate every single globule of that crispy goodness), I had to acquiesce and eat the meat semi-rare (to my standard) and yet rare to most.

It WAS delicious, and because of the fat, I could handle it this cooked. BUT, as you know, had it been elk or something without fat, (kangaroo, ostrich or my beloved emu as it be), I would have needed it way less.

Regardless, I am so glad you are here, and enjoyed! The flavor, was off the charts and really amazing!!!

Happy 2015!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 3, 2015)

Perfection Leah!  It may have been overcooked for you but that's juuuuuuussssttttt how I like my bone-in ribeye.  We're off to the market shortly so ribeyes just went on the shopping list.  We haven't opened the Hall Cab yet but we will when the meat comes off the grill. 

Have a fantastic weekend.

Ray


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 3, 2015)

Thank you tons Ray!

This really was tremendous despite being a tad overcooked to me. But good! The sea salt crust was really good!

Enjoy your ribeye and Hall Cabernet! In my humble ambulatory mind and palate, it was the very perfect match!

Cheers!!!! - Leah (And share with us here!!!) The more the merrier and I want more folk to enjoy this wino section and post all their fun!


----------



## daveomak (Jan 3, 2015)

Morning Leah.....  Bride and I enjoy the _HEATHEN_ table fare also... American Onion Soup, "lobstah", and rib steak..(2 1/2" fried in a CI skillet.. and split down the middle..)

Do you have any idea what great neighbors we would make...  We could fight over who cooks meat the least....













DSCF1944.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jan 3, 2015





... 













DSCF1948.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jan 3, 2015


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes! Yes! And YESSSSSSSSSS! This is what I'm talking about! Dave that is magnificent and I am so happy you posted here! Happy anniversary and new year and all things!

That is fantastic!!!

Salivating even!

May everyone feel welcome to always drop right into these threads (any of mine no matter what section I am in as I don't care and love that we SHARE it) but certainly too, anything here in the winos group. Wine is to be shared, food is to be shared, good times are to be shared. This is for everyone!

And damn, did I love that dinner Dave! Thank you for sharing!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now I want lobster!!! Power of suggestion!!???

Happy Saturday to all! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## themule69 (Jan 3, 2015)

Leah 

It looks MY T FINE!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 3, 2015)

Thank you David!
This was fun!
Happy Saturday to you!
Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 3, 2015)

That looks Excellent, Leah !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I'd be all over that !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And I have to agree, no matter how rare we like our steak, rare fat is not for me!!

Great Thread!-------------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 3, 2015)

Thank you tons Bear!
Yes, chewing the fat is one of the better parts of life right? And so, I suppose a little more cooked once in a while just has to happen.
In any event, so glad you liked this!
Happy Sunday to you!!!!
Cheers! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 4, 2015)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Thank you tons Bear!
> Yes, chewing the fat is one of the better parts of life right? And so, I suppose a little more cooked once in a while just has to happen.
> In any event, so glad you liked this!
> Happy Sunday to you!!!!
> Cheers! - Leah


Yup---I just got my year's supply of Choice Prime Ribs ($7.99 LB):

I got 5 of them, about 5 to 6 pounds each, and I had them cut the bones off, but leave an extra inch of meat on the bones. Then I froze all the bones separately, so I'll be able to smoke my roasts to my Med-rare, and I'll be smoking the Fatty Dino bones to a higher Internal temp.

Gonna be a good eating year.

Happy New Year, Leah!!

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 4, 2015)

Looks awesome as per usual Leah!  Doing a PR myself today.... Looking at yours, I wish mine were done NOW !   :biggrin:


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 4, 2015)

Oh Bear it DOES sound like you will be eating well indeed!

Fantastic that you are all stalked up! (Ice storm here today and so to have good provisions on hand is getting more necessary for the season). Delicious stuff!

And thank you Justin, and how fun that you are cooking up now as well! T'is the season for fabulous meat - even for Mermaids like me! Smiles.

Anyway, happy Sunday to all!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 4, 2015)

️️Simple paprika monkfish today with brown rice penne pasta! Delish! Cheers! - Leah












image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 4, 2015


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 5, 2015)

image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 5, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 5, 2015





And today's New Zealand green lip mussels over amaranth grain. Cheers and happy new week to all! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 6, 2015)

And some smoked cuttlefish today over brown rice spaghetti!
Smoked 25 minutes with pistachio shells as chips, on my little gas smoker. Cheers and happy Tuesday! - Leah












image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 6, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 6, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 6, 2015


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 7, 2015)

️️Simple grilled octopus today. Saffron with grown rice pasta. Cheers to all! - Leah












image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 7, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 7, 2015


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 8, 2015)

Happy Thursday to all!
️️Simple grilled smelts today, with black rice & tomatoes, parsley, raw shallots, almond oil, sea salt & red pepper flakes. Delicious!
Stay warm! And raise your goblet of gratitude very high!
Cheers! - Leah (Oh, here's today's sunrise - couldn't resist)!












image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 8, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 8, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 8, 2015


----------



## daveomak (Jan 8, 2015)

Smelt is a favorite around here...  Looks good.....   

Just pulled this from the smoker... went on yesterday at 5 AM...   













DSCF1955.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jan 8, 2015


----------



## bear55 (Jan 8, 2015)

You and your dishes never cease to amaze me.  More meals well done.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 8, 2015)

Oh wow Dave! That looks so incredible and must SMELL amazingly too! And thank you, yes, smelts are so good - though I prefer the whole ones with heads on and all when I can find them!

Bear55; thank you tons! I'm delighted to know that my ️simple meals or photos or messages are brightening anyone's day in any way!

Happy Thursday to all! Make it delicious!
Cheers! - Leah


----------



## daveomak (Jan 8, 2015)

*though I prefer the whole ones with heads on and all when I can find them!*

I'd dip net them in the Nooksack River...   Fry them up guts feathers and all....   grab the head and gently strip the meat with your teeth....   some of the incidentals never hurt... added flavor and vitamins...


----------



## moikel (Jan 9, 2015)

I am down the coast,no smoker at the weekender.
Knocked out a  coup,e of cattleman cutlets just with rosemary,garlic,cbp,salt,balsamic.
Paired it with some Paramoor Shiraz  from Heathcote in Victoria. 15% alcohol  lots of black currant & black berry.
Hope you are all well & not frozen.
I have limitations down here re the computer.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 9, 2015)

Here's to vitamins Dave! I like the way you think!

And Mick, good to hear from you and hope the coast is fabulous! Your meat sounds terrific!

Smoked cod today, over brown rice pasta. Nice but too dry for my taste. Next time baked is the way I am going.

Happy Friday to all! Make it delicious!

Cheers! - Leah












image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 9, 2015


----------



## moikel (Jan 10, 2015)

Welshrarebit said:


> I'm in as well...
> 
> Aloha kakahiaka.... That's good morning in Hawaiian.


It's Duke Kahanamoku day here.Celebrating 100 years since he introduced surfing to Australia. 2 day festival at the beach where he paddled out tenth January 1915. He came here after the 2012 Olympics where he had won gold in the 100 metres & Cecil Healy from Australia won silver. Life long friends.


----------



## moikel (Jan 10, 2015)

image.jpg



__ moikel
__ Jan 10, 2015


















image.jpg



__ moikel
__ Jan 10, 2015





Local school prawns still kicking when I bought them from the fisherman's back door. Caught in the river that runs past my house. Not big but very sweet.
Stir fry with ginger,garlic,chilli,some lime leaf & lime of my own trees.
A bottle  of NZ Pinot Gris & that was lunch. 












image.jpg



__ moikel
__ Jan 10, 2015


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 10, 2015)

Here's to surfing then! Happy Saturday to all! 

As an ocean gulping Mermaid of sorts (although even Mermaids eat meat) I "surf" the waves of life as they come, as it's one luxurious adventure despite how daunting some surges can be!

To those who actually surf the ocean, I am impressed!
You are so brave!

Now onto those fine looking PRAWNS!!! And your wine!

That looks sensational Mick! Makes me want to be on the coast!! We had a cold wave here the other day but this morning we're back up to 19 degrees (warm enough to run out half clad and grill still though I would welcome the summer entirely) as that translates to  minus 7 degrees on your terms!

In any event, your food looks so aromatic and beautiful! I bet the vino pairing was perfect!

I'm roasting quails today with red rice and matching it with a Greek Syrah blend actually, a bit unusual but good!

What's everyone else having? Share, share, share!

More later on. Make today fabulous!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## welshrarebit (Jan 10, 2015)

Moikel said:


> It's Duke Kahanamoku day here.Celebrating 100 years since he introduced surfing to Australia. 2 day festival at the beach where he paddled out tenth January 1915. He came here after the 2012 Olympics where he had won gold in the 100 metres & Cecil Healy from Australia won silver. Life long friends.



Really cool about Duke!!! 

View media item 337161


----------



## moikel (Jan 10, 2015)

I don't surf but it's a big part of Aussie culture. Local school prawns are for the dedicated ,river not Ocean ,not big.I eat them shells & all. Chinese steam them ,Italians dip in light batter & fry. 
Very sweet .


----------



## moikel (Jan 10, 2015)

The full story is that the USA team bus broke down. It was Stockholm 1912. The officials tried to run the race without the Duke & the Aussie refused to race without Duke . 
I suppose that's the Olympic spirit ,he came second but it was a fair & righteous race. 
That led to Duke coming here to give swimming exhibitions & then carving a board from a bit of sugar pine & showing us Aussies how it was done.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 10, 2015)

Everything looks tasty Leah! As always I'll take extra tentacles please! Happy New Year!


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 10, 2015)

Damn this surf culture is exciting! 

Mick you do live in the land of Milk & Honey indeed!

Your food, and weather, look terrific!

I am dancing with winter and today roasted quails  with red rice and tarragon and garlicky, which would have done better to be smoked and yet were still delicious. Amen.

I'd intended on a Greek wine and yet it was awful, and so I opened a Hall Cabernet. Chateau neuf du Pape would  be terrific with this, (or any Rhone style Grenahe & Syrah blend as well), and so have fun!

Happy weekend! Do make it delicious! Cheers! - Leah













image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 10, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 10, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 10, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 10, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 10, 2015


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 10, 2015)

Oh, and my boys, from left to right, are: Voss, Tabouli, & Steak Tartare.


----------



## moikel (Jan 10, 2015)

I love quail. They look great. 
Pouring rain day 2 so fishing & oysters will go on hold for a while.


----------



## moikel (Jan 10, 2015)

Amuse myself by feeding parrots while watching Baltimore v New England. It's going to rain for days here.












image.jpg



__ moikel
__ Jan 10, 2015


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 10, 2015)

Those parrots are wild! And yes, what a game!


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 11, 2015)

image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 11, 2015





️️Simple quickie meals lately - yesterday's grilled chicken thighs in herbs de Provence were not enough, and so a grilled coffee dusted bison steak - cold in the middle - capped off the day and was just perfect!
Happy new week to all!
Make it amazing!
Cheers! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 11, 2015)

(And paired with a Bordeaux that was Merlot, Cab Franc, Cabernet & Petite Verdot and just the perfect blend in my opinion, as it was dry but with structure and depth).


----------



## daveomak (Jan 12, 2015)

That's one beautiful hunk of meat......


----------



## moikel (Jan 12, 2015)

Leah Elisheva said:


> (And paired with a Bordeaux that was Merlot, Cab Franc, Cabernet & Petite Verdot and just the perfect blend in my opinion, as it was dry but with structure and depth).


Looks great,little to rare for me.A good big animal vet could get that bison back on his feet!
I love that style of wine Shotfire Ridge make an absolute cracker called Quartage out of Barossa Valley.
When I get back to Sydney I will bust out some water buffalo if its available ,it's wet season up North ,monsoon so I may have to wait.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks Dave!

And Mick you crack me up with your large vet comment! I may need to incorporate that somehow into my next speech and will give you credit! Fantastic phrase!

Meanwhile, yes, that's my favorite blend as far as the Bordeaux bottles go, and the Cab Franc and Merlot both give it something I adore. (Pomerol for that reason too, makes me purr)!

I look forward to your wine and buffalo or anyone's anything!

Happy new week!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 12, 2015)

Today was just ️Simple NZ green lip mussels in amaranth grain again. But, it was good!
Happy new week to all! Make it amazing & delicious!
Cheers! - Leah












image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 12, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 12, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 12, 2015


----------



## daveomak (Jan 12, 2015)

Leah, looks good as usual.....    I'm waiting for you to take a picture of a PB&J...  You must eat one, once in awhile....


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 13, 2015)

Hah! Thanks Dave!

As for peanut butter & jelly, I actually do not eat such, (am intolerant to wheat & despise sweets but for papaya or fig) and even prefer dry wine to sweet wine and so it goes.

BUT, here's some grilled bison marrow with wheat-free baguette:













DSCN2889.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 13, 2015


















DSCN2890.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 13, 2015






And some seared tuna and snapper on wheat-free black rice toast:













DSCN3585.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 13, 2015






and Bluefish pate with the same wheat-free toast:













DSCF0756.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 13, 2015






And some Swedish style "smorgas" or open faced sandwiches with salmon, salmon roe, and such: (and some super sloppy and humble ones, with boiled egg and canned sardines even) on that black rice toast:













DSCN3460.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 13, 2015


















DSCN3460_2.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 13, 2015


















DSCN3461.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 13, 2015


















DSCN3479.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 13, 2015


















DSCN3480.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 13, 2015


















DSCN3502.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 13, 2015


















DSCN3503.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 13, 2015


















DSCN3504.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 13, 2015


















DSCN3505.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 13, 2015


















DSCN3507.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 13, 2015


















DSCN3508.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 13, 2015


















DSCN3515.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 13, 2015


















DSCN3517.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 13, 2015


















DSCN3518.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 13, 2015


















DSCN3522.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 13, 2015


















DSCN3524.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 13, 2015


















DSCN3525.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 13, 2015


















DSCN3542.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 13, 2015


















DSCN3543.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 13, 2015


















DSCN3588.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 13, 2015


















DSCN3692.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 13, 2015


















DSCN3695.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 13, 2015


















DSCN3776.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 13, 2015


















DSCN3778.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 13, 2015






And then too, some grass fed filet mignon & buffalo milk mozzarella pizza, on a wheat-free crust made of millet:













DSCF6026.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 13, 2015


















DSCF6032.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 13, 2015


















DSCF6035.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 13, 2015


















DSCF6036.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 13, 2015


















DSCF6037.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 13, 2015


















DSCF6038.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 13, 2015






And then a mound of ahi tuna that was actually eaten with some bread, (black & red rice bread, despite it not making the photo):













DSCN3739.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 13, 2015






And so, I obviously DO eat bread at times (though far prefer red rice, black rice, amaranth, and brown rice pastas as my adoring and daily carbs - all wheat-free) and I most certainly eat canned sardines and humble things.

Today is brown rice spaghetti with scallops and mushrooms and parsley and garlic. Will post it later.

Happy Tuesday!!!!!!! Make it delicious! Wish we all could eat together!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 13, 2015)

Today's scallops & mushrooms, brown rice spaghetti, almond oil, flat leaf parsley and red pepper flakes & Fleur de Sel.
Happy Tuesday!!!!!
Cheers!!!! - make today amazing!!! Leah 












image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 13, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 13, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 13, 2015


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 13, 2015)

Oh - and raw elephant garlic was in there too! How could I forget mentioning the best part?  Ok carry on! Happy all![emoji]127863[/emoji][emoji]127860[/emoji][emoji]9728[/emoji]️[emoji]128131[/emoji][emoji]127796[/emoji][emoji]127754[/emoji][emoji]128031[/emoji][emoji]128051[/emoji][emoji]128042[/emoji][emoji]128089[/emoji]


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 14, 2015)

image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 14, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 14, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 14, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 14, 2015





Today's grilled octopus with black rice, fresh mint, tomato, elephant garlic, black pepper, Cyprus sea salt & almond oil. Delicious!
Happy hump day!!!
Cheers!!! Make it wonderful!! - Leah


----------



## bear55 (Jan 15, 2015)

My my what meals.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 15, 2015)

Well thank you tons Bear55!    

Today was raw oysters & raw clams (the latter of which I adore more but both are great) and I take those with just freshly ground black pepper!

I also made red rice with dried porcini mushrooms, fresh tarragon, raw elephant garlic, black pepper, Cyprus sea salt and almond oil.

It all was lovely.

Here's wishing you all a very magnificent and delicious Thursday!

Cheers! - Leah












image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 15, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 15, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 15, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 15, 2015


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 16, 2015)

Happy Friday to all!
And happy football weekend and more!
Today I had fantastic, all natural steelhead roe - added 1 and 1/2 tongues of it to a rice blend of black, red & brown rice, dried porcini mushrooms, flat leaf parsley, raw elephant garlic, almond oil, black pepper and Cyprus sea salt (since this roe came unsalted even - so lovely) and it was one bowl of joy!
I added another 1/2 tongue as garnish on top. LOVE!
Cheers to all and make today really fantastic! - Leah












image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 16, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 16, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 16, 2015


----------



## moikel (Jan 18, 2015)

Now that looks seriously tasty! Fish roe one of natures delights.
Contemplating grilling these guys if the keep stomping on my tin roof at 6 am!












image.jpg



__ moikel
__ Jan 18, 2015


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 18, 2015)

Leah, delicious as always.  All you need is some fresh baked Italian bread to go with it.  Here, you can have one of these.  They're still hot!













002.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Jan 18, 2015


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 19, 2015)

Happy new week to all!
Mick those birds might be good! I want to try swan & also flamingo.
And Ray, I could smell the bread through the screen even! Fantastic!
Happy everything to everyone! Make today a new beginning of something wonderful!
Cheers! - Leah [emoji]127863[/emoji][emoji]127796[/emoji][emoji]128131[/emoji][emoji]9728[/emoji]️[emoji]128031[/emoji][emoji]127754[/emoji]


----------



## moikel (Jan 19, 2015)

Lambs brains tonight,needless to say I am down the weekender on my own!
They will be egg wash,panko breadcrumbs,then fried served with salsa verde.
I will fossick around down in manland ( multi function,bar,cellar, man cave) for some white wine even. 
Go Patriots :yahoo: We got both games free to air Monday morning.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 20, 2015)

Mick that sounds fun & I love salsa verde!

Yes, it was a damn mob scene here Saturday in all grocery stores (couldn't park anywhere near them as all were full) as folk scurried around getting provisions for Game Day. New Englandera take the Pats beyond seriously and it becomes more than Christmas!

In any event, share your good good and drink- sounds terrific!
Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Jan 20, 2015)

image.jpg



__ moikel
__ Jan 20, 2015


















image.jpg



__ moikel
__ Jan 20, 2015





Great but very filling. There is a lot of fat / spinal cord attached which is very decadent.
White wine didn't pass muster so I found a bottle of Chalk Hill Shiraz from 2001. Sold as Wits End in USA.
Pretty good match in the end.
Salsa verde had the right amount of bite.
I adopted the Patriots some months back ,great way to spend a holiday Monday morning  in January ,watching a double header that finishes at lunchtime.:biggrin:


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 20, 2015)

That looks beautiful Mick and DOES sound decadent and perfect with your wine!


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 23, 2015)

Happy Friday Winos & Smokers!
Today I smoked octopus (half hickory chips & half pistachio shells) for 30 minutes and it was so soft!

Next week I am posting some new threads with wine and food and some new smoked in threads as well. Lately I have simply uploaded whatever I am eating and from my phone, as not to drop the ball (timely speak in New England right?) but fret not, I will stop adding more to this same thread (though please keep adding yours as it is fun to see what everyone is eating and drinking) and I am excited to create some new threads next week!

Meanwhile, here's to grabbing life by the tentacles and living full throttle! Cheers! - Leah













image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 23, 2015


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 23, 2015)

Unsweetened cacao nibs & walnuts and such were in the dish too! Such a busy plate but it really worked!


----------



## moikel (Jan 23, 2015)

Last day of holidays down the coast. 
Tonight will be what gets called Hainan chicken here..
Poached in chicken stock,ginger,garlic, shallots,orange peel,chilli & bits.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 24, 2015)

That sounds great Mick! As does the coast! [emoji]9728[/emoji]️[emoji]127754[/emoji][emoji]127796[/emoji][emoji]127863[/emoji][emoji]127940[/emoji][emoji]127907[/emoji][emoji]127844[/emoji][emoji]127860[/emoji][emoji]127866[/emoji]


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 24, 2015)

That looks Awesome, Leah!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Soooooo  Tasty!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks like an Octopus exploded !!!

Makes me wonder if Kirk Douglas had anything to do with that.

You probably aren't old enough to have seen that movie!!

Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 24, 2015)

Happy snowy weekend Bear! And thanks so much!
And I have an old soul & so it must be 20,000 Leagues Under The Sea?
Here's to wonderful food!
Today I had grilled sword with dried Woodear mushrooms and salad, and I KNOW you have had your share of some incredible swordfish! 
Meanwhile, cheers to the weekend and to all!! - Leah












image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 24, 2015


----------



## moikel (Jan 30, 2015)

Linda said " Why don't you cook something your mother used to cook" so it's a big ole pot roast tonight. My beef cheek recipe adapted done in a big Dutch oven just like the one she used to have.
We will have a bottle of The Bonesetter ,shiraz 2005 out Barossa Valley. Premium wine. 
Stay warm,Go Patriots.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 31, 2015)

Mick that sounds fantastic! 
And yes, it's utter mania here on the coast this weekend for the Pats! 
This year seems bigger than ever thanks to "deflate gate" and so all store clerks have been wearing Patriot shirts and it's like  walking around on a football field 24-7 as that's all folk can think about right now- and the tailgating food! I'll post mine next week after the game.
Meanwhile, enjoy that roast & wine & share some pix if able too!
Cheers![emoji]127863[/emoji][emoji]127866[/emoji][emoji]127944[/emoji] - Leah


----------



## moikel (Jan 31, 2015)

Didn't get photos,sorry. We play South Korea in the final of the Asian Cup Soccer tonight so I was rushing a bit.80,000 people at the stadium about 30 minutes from here.
Nice meal. We used to have our own cattle so the freezer would be full of beef packed & labelled.
My mother would pull out her Meat & Livestock Corporation cookbooks & go to work.
Blade roast was $8 a kg as a whole piece ,close to 3 kg. I have plenty of leftovers.
Very tender,my pot roast is Southern French influenced ,clove,cinnamon,orange peel,garlic,bacon,carrot ,onion red wine,beef stock,big bunch of herbs out of the garden.
Wine was great.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 31, 2015)

Sounds spectacular and WOW to grow up with one's own cattle!?? Amazing!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 2, 2015)

Happy 2015 dearest winos!

Alas, I will get to make my reverse sear smoked bone-in ribeye meal tomorrow! (This got canceled on New Year's Eve). And so come back, and share your tastes and toasts as well!

Happy new year!

- Your Friendly Neighborhood Wine Goddess :grilling_smilie::devil::yahoo:


----------



## themule69 (Jan 2, 2015)

It should be good! CHEERS and happy New Year!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 2, 2015)

Thank you David! I am excited!!!
Happy 2015!
Cheers! - Leah


----------



## disco (Jan 2, 2015)

I have a glass of wine and I await in anticipation.

Disco


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 2, 2015)

Lookin forward to your Q view Leah !  I love a good ribeye, one of my weaknesses !


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 3, 2015)

Good Morning Gorgeous Wine Gulpers!
It's 4:23 a.m, it's going to be a snow day here, and the Bacchanalian activity shall begin in just some hours. 
More then![emoji]127863[/emoji][emoji]127860[/emoji]
Cheers and happy Saturday!!! Make it amazing!!! - Leah


----------



## daveomak (Jan 3, 2015)

:popcorn   .....  I'm in..   _*GOOD MORNING !!!!!*_


----------



## welshrarebit (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm in as well...

Aloha kakahiaka.... That's good morning in Hawaiian.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 3, 2015)

image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 3, 2015


----------



## disco (Jan 3, 2015)

Looks delicious!

Disco


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 3, 2015)

1. And so, I took a Trader Joe's bone-in rib roast (grass fed New Zealand meat) and cut it apart.

2. I pureed into the food processor some Cyprus sea salt, (1 cup) and fresh thyme, rosemary, and sage.

3. I added into that dehydrated garlic flakes, red pepper flakes, and fennel seeds.

4. I ribbed the steaks with this salt-herb rub, and MEANT to add olive oil and make a "slush" and entirely forgot. Next time!

5. I REVERSE SEARED, as I smoked for 5 minutes at 280 with hickory chips on my beloved POS Brinkmann gas smoker that has been my sole smoker for anything on this forum that I have posted so far. How grateful am I.

6. Then I made pest with flat leaf parsley, basil, elephant garlic and some truffle flavored Marcona almonds from Trader Joe's (food processor) and it was the best pesto I have ever made!

7. I then seared the steaks 8 minutes - mostly on the fat sides, or only really. Hot grill, natural Cowboy charcoal.

8. And smoked the papaya mopped in grapseed oil, and for 15 minutes on 280.

9. Crirmini mushrooms in grapeseed oil, were grilled on the grill's edges for 25 minutes.

I chopped the smoky papaya (love!) into the pesto.

10. Meat rested 21 minutes.

I loved this! I did!

Hall Cabernet - 1 bottle for me - was the pairing.

WON-DER-FUL!

Thanks for sharing!!!!!!

Happy 2015!

Cheers! Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 3, 2015)

Thank you Disco! This was a treat! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 3, 2015)

A bit overcooked for me, but I was hell bent on getting the epic fat on these cooked, as I wanted to eat every bit, and did, and so I allowed, this one time, for the meat to be somewhat overcooked.

Normall, I need it COLD in the middle and yet that is with game, and no fat. A tricky battle to cook fat and still have cold in the middle. Any advice?

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## daveomak (Jan 3, 2015)

At first glimpse, going through the pic file, I thought, "We aren't going to get to see this meat sliced open..."......  Then.....   Thank GAWD....  she didn't over cook it...   I'm happy now....     cheers...    

How stupid of me to even_ THINK _it was overcooked...   that chow gets more attention than a 4 year old at a Steuben Glass showing....


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 3, 2015)

Mr. Omak, thank you so much!

I am honored for your input, as you and I both agree on cold in the middle meat and yet usually I am eating lean GAME meat and thus do have it blood red or Burgundy colored.

In order to cook this fat, (as I ate every single globule of that crispy goodness), I had to acquiesce and eat the meat semi-rare (to my standard) and yet rare to most.

It WAS delicious, and because of the fat, I could handle it this cooked. BUT, as you know, had it been elk or something without fat, (kangaroo, ostrich or my beloved emu as it be), I would have needed it way less.

Regardless, I am so glad you are here, and enjoyed! The flavor, was off the charts and really amazing!!!

Happy 2015!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 3, 2015)

Perfection Leah!  It may have been overcooked for you but that's juuuuuuussssttttt how I like my bone-in ribeye.  We're off to the market shortly so ribeyes just went on the shopping list.  We haven't opened the Hall Cab yet but we will when the meat comes off the grill. 

Have a fantastic weekend.

Ray


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 3, 2015)

Thank you tons Ray!

This really was tremendous despite being a tad overcooked to me. But good! The sea salt crust was really good!

Enjoy your ribeye and Hall Cabernet! In my humble ambulatory mind and palate, it was the very perfect match!

Cheers!!!! - Leah (And share with us here!!!) The more the merrier and I want more folk to enjoy this wino section and post all their fun!


----------



## daveomak (Jan 3, 2015)

Morning Leah.....  Bride and I enjoy the _HEATHEN_ table fare also... American Onion Soup, "lobstah", and rib steak..(2 1/2" fried in a CI skillet.. and split down the middle..)

Do you have any idea what great neighbors we would make...  We could fight over who cooks meat the least....













DSCF1944.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jan 3, 2015





... 













DSCF1948.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jan 3, 2015


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes! Yes! And YESSSSSSSSSS! This is what I'm talking about! Dave that is magnificent and I am so happy you posted here! Happy anniversary and new year and all things!

That is fantastic!!!

Salivating even!

May everyone feel welcome to always drop right into these threads (any of mine no matter what section I am in as I don't care and love that we SHARE it) but certainly too, anything here in the winos group. Wine is to be shared, food is to be shared, good times are to be shared. This is for everyone!

And damn, did I love that dinner Dave! Thank you for sharing!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now I want lobster!!! Power of suggestion!!???

Happy Saturday to all! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## themule69 (Jan 3, 2015)

Leah 

It looks MY T FINE!

Happy smoken.

David


----------

